
A thought experiment: Deface, a decentralized Facebook - rchodava
https://stacksandfoundations.wordpress.com/2016/06/07/deface-a-decentralized-facebook/
======
FroshKiller
"Thought experiment"? Doesn't this post describe Diaspora?

[https://diasporafoundation.org/](https://diasporafoundation.org/)

~~~
rchodava
Yes, there are a few existing decentralized social networks but as far as I
know, they have not thought about or focused on some of the privacy-related
issues that we want to highlight.

~~~
icc97
Shouldn't you at least mention once in your post that this is bit similar to
diaspora? Or at least write a bit in there to say what your proposing does
better than diaspora

~~~
rchodava
The post was meant to be a concise description of an architecture, and is not
meant to be comprehensive in any sense. I definitely agree that diaspora, and
a few other projects out there feel like they should be a part of it and in
fact, it started out as a more extensive post including a roundup, and a
motivation on the state of social networks. Hopefully, it is the first of a
few written works (as well as technical works) and there is plenty to be said
about the topic.

------
hackaflocka
In talking to millenials, I've discovered (sadly) that they don't care much
about privacy. They draw the line at revenge porn.

~~~
oh_sigh
They do care about privacy - which is why so many people use snapchat instead
of posting to their facebook walls

~~~
lazzlazzlazz
How is giving Snapchat all of your geodata, detailed facial recognition data,
etc. an improvement on privacy? Unless you're using a very specific and
confused concept of privacy.

~~~
Fej
It's "privacy" in the sense that it's nominally shielded from people you don't
explicitly message, not Snapchat itself or nation-state actors.

Not that it really shields from anyone, since people regularly take
screenshots of Snapchats and share them.

------
mundo
This reads like a parody, or an "I'm the ideas guy" joke.

